# Incredible India! | A land of endless breathtaking beauty...



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Lakshadweep Islands* - Lakshadweep


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thar Desert* - Rajasthan









©righthalf


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Himalayas* - Uttranchal 









©Mridula


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Taj Mahal* - Agra









©Khedo


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Backwaters and Houseboat* - Kerala









©Aravind Jithin


----------



## chithanh119 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pics

----------------------
Vietnam travel, Vietnam tours - unique holidays with Threeland travel Vietnam hotel


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

the picture of the Taj Mahal does not reflect the reality very well. you have to imagine thousand tourists and even more locals hovering around the tourists 

it is a stuning beauty nevertheless


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
nice pics  i like that Taj Mahal kay:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Blue Houses* - Jodhpur









©soylentgreen23


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Golden Temple* - Amritsar









©Jai


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mahim Bay & Bandra Worli Sealink* - Mumbai









©KB335ci2


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks India101. Mind if I add some of my own?

Chinese Fishing Nets, Vyapeen, Kerala. 









Copyright ezee as [email protected]


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Enroute to Kibber, Himachal Pradesh









Copyright [email protected]


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Sure. Thanx


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sahayadri Hills* - Maharashtra










©z0rk


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Barapani* - Meghalaya









©chinavine


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Living Root Bridge* - Cherapunji 









©M.FORNELL


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Western Ghats* - Maharashtra


©se7ennineteen


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thar Desert* - Rajasthan









©DavidSM


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tata Tea* - Munnar









©sputniked


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sula Vineyards* - Nashik









©malikars


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kullu valley & Beas river* - Himachal Pradesh









©shimsa


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Garhwal * - Valley of Flowers - Uttranchal 









©nicenkool


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kashmir* - Jummu and Kashmir









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kalpa* - Himachal Pradesh









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pangong Tso* - Ladakh









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kerala* - Kerala









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Grazing Yaks* - Ladakh









©DavidSM


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Taj Malabar Hotel* - Cochin









©exfordy


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Darjeeling* - West Bengal









©mariel808


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Solang Valley* - Himachal Pradesh









©Arijeetb


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ladakh* - Kashmir









©freebird


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Andaman Islands* - Andaman & Nicobar Islands









©Venkatesh K


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Indus River meets the Zanskar River *- Ladakh









©t3rmin4t0r


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pangang lake* - Ladakh









©Ven


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Taj Mahal* - Agra









©petermkeller


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Manali-Leh Highway* - Kashmir









©Prabhu B


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Manali-Leh Highway* - Kashmir









©Prabhu B


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rohtang Pass* - Himachal Pradesh









©arijeetb


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tiger Hill* - Darjeeling 









©Yearinpictures


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vizag* - Andhra Pradesh









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kovalam Beach* - Trivandrum









©arijeetb


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rohtang Pass* - Himachal Pradesh









©arijeetb


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pulicat Lake* - Chennai









©arijeetb


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Auli* - Uttrakhand









©Euromast


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sahara Amby Valley* - near Pune.


©cncity


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Raigarh Fort* - Maharashtra 


©saurabh


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chambal* - India









©Carol Mitchell


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Meenakshi Temple* - Madurai









©prasoonrana


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Little Andaman* - Andaman & Nicobar Islands









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hogenakkal Falls* - Tamil Nadu









©Bhoboghure


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ganges* - Uttaranchal









©nimboo


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Murudeshwar* - Karnataka









©b1ashish


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Trimbakeshwar* - Maharashtra









©Sachin Buddhisagar


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thar Desert* - Rajasthan









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Manali * - Himachal Pradesh









©Ferrarifan


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Likir Monastry* - Ladakh









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Udaipur* - Rajasthan









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Seshnag Lake* - Jammu and Kashmir









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Txango Lake* - Sikkim









©Luckystreak


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pangong Lake* - Ladakh









©sanjoyg


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ross Island* - Andaman & Nicobar Islands









© Venkatesh


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kinnaur* - Himachal pradesh









©ruth998


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Radhanagar Beach* - Andaman Islands









©shawnpaddy


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Udaipur* - Rajasthan









©digtrix


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Houseboats* - Kerala









©pranin08


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Lake Pankang Teng Tso* - Tawang - Arunachal Pradesh









©s kataria


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

I know this is Incredible India Photos but there is no harm in having a few videos.

Copyright *lbhat*





-------
Copyright *Nirvanafilm*






-------
Copyright *India*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:drool:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Udaivilas* - Udaipur


(C)Oberoi Hotels


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mumbai-Pune Route* - Maharashtra









(C)-g-r-a-c-e


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Stongdey Village* - Zanskar,- Ladakh









(C) Deepesan


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kanchenjunga* (8586m / Worlds 3rd highest peak) - Sikkim 









(C)aluytenuk

Location:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Nubra Valley* - Ladakh - Jammu and Kashmir









(C) lakshmanrawat


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Thankyou


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

India101, could you please copy the last 3 photos onto your own photobucket account or imageshack? 
They keep exceeding the bandwidth and disappearing from the other thread. 

Thanks!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^sure


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Holly hell! Those last photos - I know/knew mountains are beautiful...but...jesus.

Anyway, I've already decided that should I ever marry, the many palaces still maintained by Taj/Oberoi is going to be ONE of the destinations in consideration for the honeymoon.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> Holly hell! Those last photos - I know/knew mountains are beautiful...but...jesus.
> 
> Anyway, I've already decided that should I ever marry, the many palaces still maintained by Taj/Oberoi is going to be ONE of the destinations in consideration for the honeymoon.


Actually, Udaivilas isn't a heritage building - the Oberoi people built it from scratch.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Actually, Udaivilas isn't a heritage building - the Oberoi people built it from scratch.


The other hotels are though - Taj Lake Palace, Rambagh Palace and Umaid Bhavan...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> The other hotels are though - Taj Lake Palace, Rambagh Palace and Umaid Bhavan...


Sure...there are plenty. Apart from the 5 star ones, there seem to be a dozen heritage hotels in each district.

The old feudal and ruling families have all turned into hoteliers :nuts:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Breathtaking pics, but now I know how so many people have so many posts.
I've been here longer than most people because I stockpile my posts.
:|


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> Sure...there are plenty. Apart from the 5 star ones, there seem to be a dozen heritage hotels in each district.
> 
> The old feudal and ruling families have all turned into hoteliers :nuts:


It's a good thing in a way - helps preserve the original structure at the very least.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Oaronuviss said:


> Breathtaking pics, but now I know how so many people have so many posts.
> I've been here longer than most people because I stockpile my posts.
> :|


Does your postcount really matter? I've seen people with very low post counts who post much more useful stuff.

Edit: Oops, didn't realize how that came out. I didn't mean to criticize the quality of your posts lol. 
I mean that a person's postcount is not important, its just that the quality is more important.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

You can stop blowing your own horn now


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> You can stop blowing your own horn now


Crap...my post came out completely wrong :nuts:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Not really - I just pounced on the opportunity because it was there.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

See now this is an example on how to fluff your postcount by having useless discussions.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bollocks. We're having the most meaningful discussion since...erm...since...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey guys, what's going on?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^They've just derailed my thread :|


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Get back to posting pictures then  We enjoyed them - I certainly did.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry 

There's another India Picture thread btw
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533587&highlight=incredible+india


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^Ooo good find. I'll secretly harvest it and add it to my thread, but don't tell Jai :happy:.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

:lol: Get some new ones lazy boy! 



India101 said:


> ^Ooo good find. I'll secretly harvest it and add it to my thread, but don't tell Jai :happy:.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't find such good quality and large pic anywhere on the net


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Singh Garh, Pune*










*Source*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Singh Garh, Pune*










*Source*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Tehri Reservoir*










*Source*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Yamunotri temple* and *Yamuna River* - Uttarkhand









(C)Atarax24


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Time to go down to the south

*Kunnar* - Kerala









(C)Chandra Dissanayake


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vellayani Lake *- Kerala 









(C)Sudheeshnairs


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vellayani Lake *- Kerala 









(C)Sudheeshnairs


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

those shots of nature are incredibly beautiful and so those monasteries perching atop the mountains bring one a thousand or so years back.
_________________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Himalayas* - Arunachal Pradesh









(C) Appaji


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tea Garden* - Assam









(C)Kaushik s


----------



## Anand (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow! So many hidden lovely & secluded places in India yet accommodating 1.2 billion population. So much diversities Geographically. These shots are incredible!!!.


----------



## paul-yokaholnes (Dec 21, 2009)

such great colours


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chandratal Taal* - Himachal Pradesh









(C)Exeron


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cherrapunjee Hills* - Meghalaya








(C)ron_rajarshee


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sandakphu* - West Bengal








(C)Marc Shandro


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Phey* - Ladakh









(C)chloroplast


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Panaji* - Goa









(C) pichenettes


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Western Ghats* - Maharashtra









(C) pichenettes


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Munnar Tea Plantations* - Kerala









(C)Maluni


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sahyadri Range* - Maharashtra









(C)K. Shreesh


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hemis Monastery* - Ladakh









(C)Anthony Maw


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thar Desert* - Rajasthan









(C)JohnMacdonald


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunset on *Lakshadweep Islands* - Lakshadweep









(C)Woolyboy


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pangong Tso* - Ladakh









(C)T1885


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Elephant Beach* - Andaman & Nicobar Islands









(C)liveandclicking


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Barren Island Volcano* - Andaman & Nicobar Islands









(C)asis k. chatt


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Asiatic Lions* - Gujarat









(C)sunilsinghalkota


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rapeseed Fields* - West Bengal









(C)lyadarus


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Valiyaparamba Island* - Kerala









(C)Tony George


----------



## dubai architecture (Dec 28, 2009)

y donde keda la india pobre ?????????


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Agasthiyamalai Range* - Tamil Nadu









Copyright PlaneMad


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Papanasam Waterfall* - Tamil Nadu









(C) sankaracs


----------



## FazilLanka (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!!!!! very much like Sri Lankan beaches...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Leh* - Ladakh









(C) travelpix


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Nelliyampathy* - Kerala









(C)vichu90


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Batlingtlang* - Mirzoram









(C)azara ralte


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Shimla* - Himchal Pradesh









(C)Cor Lems


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Thar Desert, Jaisalmer* - Rajasthan









(C)Tony gogogo


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sand Storm in North-East Rajasthan* - Rajasthan









(C)claude gourlay


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vagator Beach* - Goa









(C)Peter Akkermans Fotoakkermans.nl


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Camels chatting in the Desert* - Rajasthan









(C)photos4dreamz


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Colours of Kerala* - Kerala









(C)plsssnraju


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*A Goan Beach* - Goa









(C)Robinn.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*One Fine Day at the Miramar Beach* - Goa









(C)Anoop Negi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Time to go Home* - Gujarat









(C)Divs Sejpal


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bangalore Sunset* - Karnataka









(C)Light and Life -Muraliமுரளி BUSSY...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kovalam Beach Sunset* - Kerala









(C)mehul.antani


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pictures!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Foggy Morning in the Forest* - near Dharmashala, Himachal Pradesh 









(C)temp13rec.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tropical Coral Reefs* - Andaman Islands









(C)neilbetter


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Puri Beach* - Orissa









(C)Matanya


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kangchenjunga, the worlds 3rd tallest peak* - Sikkim









(C)Siegmund Stiehler


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

India's Grand Canyon

*Western Ghats* - Rajasthan









(C)Nichalp


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

That snowy mountain :drool:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Jaisalmer, in the Thar Desert* - Rajasthan









(C)TouLouse


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Dunes of the Thar* - Near Jaisalmer, Rajasthan









(C)JohnMacdonald


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

nice job India101...

Here are some more if found around!

OOTY









Source









source


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, :cheers:


----------



## skdubai (Jun 15, 2008)

Nagarjun Sagar

taken by myself..


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sadhyadri* - Maharashtra









(C)Adityaajoshi


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

skdubai said:


> nice job India101...
> 
> Here are some more if found around!
> 
> ...


That looks like Italy, not India


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

It does. But that is Ooty.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Tibetan Ass in Ladakh* - Kashmir









(C)Jacques.pire


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

India101 said:


> *Highway in Tawang* - Arunachal Pradesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is amazing....thanks for the pic....:cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> First link in my signature. Check out the other threads too.


Thangyew.

I'm sure I've been in it before - I just misplaced the whereabouts


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sunset in Himalayas* - Sikkim









(C)Sir_watkyn


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

_Jungles of Havelock Island_ - Andaman Is.









(C)djinnofhelix


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Entering Jaisalmer* - Rajasthan









(C)Zedzap.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*A Desert Island* - Lakshadweep









(C)Woolyboy


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Dirang Valley* - Arunachal Pradesh









(C)Nandan Nandi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*The town of Sonamarg* - Kashmir









(C)Himalayan Trails


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

I love India !


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

India101 said:


> *Entering Jaisalmer* - Rajasthan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is truly INCREDIBLE....Hard to believe ...great find bro....Indeed Incredible ! India


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Those are some stunning pics.

What fort/castle is that?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

That is Jaisalmer Fort.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*A view over Leh* - Ladakh









(C)Prof. Richard T. Mor…


----------



## hardcore gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

India101 said:


> *The town of Sonamarg* - Kashmir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sincere thanks for this one India101. Mera Bharat Mahan!


----------



## hardcore gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

near Ranikhet, Uttranchal


----------



## end2012 (Dec 19, 2010)

minaksi temple - detail :O










temple detail


----------



## hardcore gamer (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ what state is this temple in?


----------



## end2012 (Dec 19, 2010)

all picture from different temple. First one is minaxi temple in tamil nadu. not remember other ones.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

stunning photos! Keep it up!

Btw, I'm the new mod here! :cheers:


----------



## end2012 (Dec 19, 2010)

Detail!!! :O


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Crystal clear waters of Bangaram Island *- Lakshaweep









(C)István Gálfi


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Vipassana Pagoda at Gorai *- Maharashtra 









(C)shailesh makwana


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Black sand from Barren Island Volcano* - Andaman Islands









(C)coastview


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ KanyaKumari

(C) : Flickr


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Beautiful Kerela

(c) Discover of india.blogspot


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Kulu manali

(c) Flamingoresort


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Ladhak

Source: ioi.in


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Lakshwadeep Airport
(c) India a paradise


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Leh Manali Highway

(c) BHP


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Manali
source: t2world.com


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Misty mountains , Ratnagiri- maharashtra

Source: ratnagiri.nic.in


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Munsiyari , uttaranchal

Source: uttaranchalvillagentowns.com


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Nandi Hills, Almora
source :ioi.in


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Nainital, UK
(c) teja


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Prashar Lake
source: blogs.gonomad.com


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Ratnagiri, MH

Source: whitehatseo.in


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Manali


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Shivling

source: trekearth.com


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Tugnath

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Tungnath-uttarakhand

source: wiki


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Uttaranchal


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

My !ncredible India


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great scenery but you must provide source and links or I'll remove the photos and you have 24 hours to fix that!!


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Allright Sir...!!!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Gurudongmar Lake* - Sikkim









(C)505


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mountains near Ya Longma Ri* - Ladakh









(C)mavrick


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny, when I think of India, I never think of snow. The country is so big and diverse though, it is incredible!


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Valley Of Flowers-Uttarakhand,India

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?imgurl=http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/39795/valley_of_flowers_222.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/India/North/Uttarakhand/photo1106979.htm&usg=__q5IrC85T3MdgM5knRZBxyNiE1Bg=&h=372&w=493&sz=49&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=YD2hqveBiLO_pM:&tbnh=126&tbnw=166&ei=YDW0TeLYA4nqvQP8psyBBw&prev=/search%3Fq%3DValley%2Bof%2Bflowers%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D576%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=202&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0&tx=120&ty=29









source



























http://www.tripadvisor.com/LocationPhotos-g1052528-d1142229-w2-Valley_of_Flowers-Joshimath_Uttarakhand.html


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

briker said:


> Funny, when I think of India, I never think of snow. The country is so big and diverse though, it is incredible!


Yep, India is incredibly diverse. It is one of the few countries that have pretty much every sort of climate.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Under the Pier at Agatti Island *- Lakshadweep









(C)vkalathil


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bangaram Island Resort *- Lakshadweep 









(C)Saurav De


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Chidya Tapu *- Andaman Islands









(C)Leeloa


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Deserts outside Jaisalmer *- Rajasthan









(C)maremagna


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

From breathe taking snowy mountains to beautiful sandy beaches, the diverse landscape in India is just amazing!


----------



## eyjafjallajokulls (May 6, 2011)

:cheers1:amazing


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Ranthambore National Park
*


source


















source


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hills near Panchgani* - Maharashtra 









(C)Balaji.b


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^How about a "Monsoon Special" series?


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE


THE GUARDIAN WATCHES FROM ABOVE.. A GOLDEN HUE SPREADS OVER THE GOLDEN CITY.. A SPECTACULAR SIGHT OF THE JAISALMER FORT , JAISALMER, RAJASTHAN









THE ORIGIN OF THE SOURCE OF LIVES TO MILLIONS OF INDIANS.. THE SACRED GANGOTRI GLACIER, SEEN IN THE BACKGROUND ARE THE BHAGIRATHI PEAKS.. @ GANGOTRI, UTTARAKHAND









CAPTIVATING CLOUDS... AMIDST THE NATURALLY GREEN SETTINGS OF TEA PLANTATIONS.. @ MUNNAR, KERALA









THE FARTHEST AND THE HIGHEST THE ROAD CAN TAKE YOU... A MAGNIFICIENT VIEW OF THE HARSH AND RUGGED TERRAIN... THAT IS THE HIMALAYAN REGION OF LADAKH... THIS VIEW IS TAKEN FROM KHARDUNGLA PASS... THE HIGHEST MOTORABLE ROAD IN THEWORLD..










THE BEST PLACES TO VISIT DURING THE MONSOON.. A TREKKER'S DELIGHT... THE AWESOME VIEW ATOP RAJMACHI FORT.. NEAR LONAVALA, MAHARASHTRA









THE SIGNS OF CIVILISATION.. THE SIGNS OF HUMAN LIFE...A BEAUTIFUL PATCHWORK OF RICE FIELDS NEAR KOYNANAGAR, MAHARASHTRA









PEARL SHAPED NAINI LAKE... A WONDERFUL HILL STATION , NAINITAL, UTTARANCHAL]










ANOTHER VIEW OF THE REGAL SPLENDOUR THAT WAS THE
ROYALS OF RAJASTHAN.. THE LAKE PALACE , UDAIPUR, RAJASTHAN










THE BREAD BASKET OF INDIA... LUSH GREEN FARMS OF PUNJAB


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE

A new dawn in the presence of divine faith and spiritual solace... A great panorama of the golden temple basking in the early morning light @ amritsar, punjab










the lure of the mountains...a mountaineers paradise.. This is a section of the climb to roopkund or skeleton lake in uttaranchal.. You have to be there to realise granduer of the himalayas









a quiet spot for some rest and relaxation.. The beautiful cole park @ tezpur , assam









DEEP IN THE HEART OF THE WILD GREEN OUTDOORS.... @ PERIYAR WILDLIFE RESERVE, KERALA









THE SYMBOL OF ETERNAL HOPE... A FABULOUS DAWN @ THE SOUTHERNMOST TIP OF INDIA... , KANYAKUMARI, T.N









A GREAT SPOT FOR SOME FUN AND ADVENTURE... THE SINGRAMPUR FALLS NEAR JABALPUR, M.P









THE VIEW FROM THE PARI MAHAL IS TRULY MESMERISING... THE ROYAL PALMS GOLF COURSE IN THE FOREGROUND NAD DAL LAKE IN THE BACKGROUND.. IS TRULY A SIGHT TO BEHOLD, @ SRINAGAR, J & K


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE

A GLITTERING AND EYE PLEASING CELEBRATION OF DIWALI AT THE KANKARIA LAKE @ AHMEDABAD , GUJARAT.. IT IS ONE OF THE MUST SEE PLACES IN AHMEDABAD










A SCENIC AND COMPLETELY DIFFERENT VIEW OF MUMBAI.. THIS IS THE POWAI LAKE @ MUMBAI










AMONGST THE MOUNTAINS.. CLOSER TO NATURE , ONE REALIZES HOW INSIGNIFICANT MAN IS.. THIS IS MANA VILLAGE NEAR BADRINATH, UTTARANCHAL










THE IRONY IS THESE WOMEN WORK AMONGST SOME OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL SCENERY ..BUT JUST CANNOT STOP AND LOOK AROUND.. BACK -BREAKING STUFF.. @ PALAKKAD, KERALA









SEEMS ALMOST MAGICAL... A SCENE OUT OF A FANTASY MOVIE... THIS BEAUTIFUL PLACE IS @ VALPARAI IN THE WESTERN GHATS NEAR ANAMUDI, KERALA









A JEWEL IN THE BARREN DESERT ... THE MAGNIFICIENT UMAID BHAVAN PALACE @ JODHPUR, RAJASTHAN


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

SOURCE

A VISTA FROM ONE OF THE MOST FAMOUS TRAIN JOURNEYS OF THE WORLD... LOOKING OUT TOWARDS MT. KANCHENJUNGA.. FROM AN ALTITUDE OF 6000FT.. QUOTED BY MARK TWAIN AS THE BEAST TRAIN JOURNEYS OF HIS LIFE... THIS IS THE FAMOUS BATASIA LOOP ON THE DARJEELING HIMALAYAN TRAIN..A UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE..
IT IS TRULY A JOURNEY TO BE [email protected] DARJEELING, WEST BENGAL







]

A PLACE AMONGST THE CLOUDS FAR FAR AWAY.. I WISH I COULD BE HERE.... THIS IS A LITTLE KNOWN PLACE CALLED TRIUND.. JUST 9 KMS FROM MCLEODGANJ, H.P... SIMPLY AWESOME..









N ICON OF THE PAST.. GLOWING IN THE DARK... A SPECTACULAR NIGHT CAPTURE OF THE VICTORIA MEMORIAL.. @ KOLKATTA, W.B









TAARE ZAMEEN PAR... MOUNTAINS ALL LIT UP AND TWINKLING LIKE STARS.. AN AWESOME NIGHT SHOT OF AIZAWL MIZORAM









ANOTHER STUNNER FROM A PLACE WHICH IS SAID TO BE HEAVEN ON EARTH... @ GULMARG, KASHMIR.









PICTURE PEFRECT... LOOKS LIKE A PAINTING ON CANVAS.. A MISTY MALL ROAD @ DARJEELING,WEST BENGAL









THE GRANDEUR OF AN ERA GONE BY... THE MYSORE PALACE IS A SIGHT IN ITSELF.. ALL AGLOW AT DUSHERRA.. @MYSORE , KARNATAKA









ANOTHER STUNNER FROM MUNNAR , KERALA


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

AN OASIS OF SPIRITUALITY IN THE VAST DESERT OF WORLDLY MATERIALISM... THIS AWESOME PLACE IS THE STAKHNA GOMPA OR TIGER'S NOSE TEMPLE.. NEAR LADAKH, J&K


----------



## indiafakir (Oct 2, 2010)

I guess this is what heaven looks like!


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

OldKool said:


> THE BEST PLACES TO VISIT DURING THE MONSOON.. A TREKKER'S DELIGHT... THE AWESOME VIEW ATOP RAJMACHI FORT.. NEAR LONAVALA, MAHARASHTRA


You made my day man ... I really miss those treks to Rajmachi.


----------



## merryingcherry123 (Mar 12, 2012)

相关的主题文章：


Buy a car,hot pink nike running shoes,
11111111111


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good pics.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Agatti Island* - Lakshadweep


Paradise by woolyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6905903578/


Mumbai 28.03.2012 by Miroslav Čuljat, on Flickr


The Taj Mahal by mbaron85, on Flickr


Taj Mahal by mbaron85, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schreckenderstrasse/7051590187/


Palace coffee-shop by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting YellowFever


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Palolem Beach* - Goa


Goa Palolem Beach - India by Nemaste Nijat, on Flickr


Goa Palolem Beach - India by Nemaste Nijat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

India101 said:


> Thanks for posting YellowFever


You are welcome! I hope someday I would be able to visit this beautiful country.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Incredible India indeed....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sun sets for one last time in the year 2011.. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


i travel..to experience the unlimited beauty that the world has to offer.. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


early morning hues.. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


the girl with a dragon shadow... by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


fly away... by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


transported to another era.. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


chowmahalla in all its glory by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


as i looked up.. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


a reflective morning in Kerala .. by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


an everyday scene from the backwaters.. (explored) by PNike (catching up), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

sunrise in Varanasi by vitoriadasilva, on Flickr


taj mahal by vitoriadasilva, on Flickr


Tigers in Tadoba National Park, India by PRI's The World, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7173449194/
along the mangroves of Sundarban
Shot at Sundarban,India, the worlds largest delta,famous for Royal Bengal Tiger. This pic was taken from a boat while riding along the mangrove forest.



Shri Ramnath Temple by Terry Hassan, on Flickr


Shri Ramnath Temple by Terry Hassan, on Flickr


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Simply breathtaking.....amazing..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Fucking insane, especially Ladakh. Must visit.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

incredible india


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

OldKool said:


> desiyogi I think this thread is about breathtaking pics from India not a Central government slideshow on India's economy.


Where did i post about the economy ? Kool ji
:?


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Budhha in Ladakh* - Jammu & Kashmir


Buddha in Ladakh by Claudia L aus B, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

archaeological survey of india goa / india photos 26 by [email protected], on Flickr


garden inside basilica goa / india photos 25 by [email protected], on Flickr


The Crescent Beach by saayon, on Flickr


Ferns by nidthecooldude, on Flickr


Ride through paddy by nidthecooldude, on Flickr


Thripparapu river by nidthecooldude, on Flickr


baga beach goa / india photos 20 by [email protected], on Flickr


Scenic view from Mughal garden by AnkurDauneria, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible India indeed, thanks for the awesome images...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

boats in goa / india photos 12 by [email protected], on Flickr


boats in goa / india photos 08 by [email protected], on Flickr


indian village scene / india photos 04 by [email protected], on Flickr


indian village scene / india photos 03 by [email protected], on Flickr


indian village scene / india photos 01 by [email protected], on Flickr

boats at gateway of india / india photos 34 by [email protected], on Flickr


boats at gateway of india / india photos 32 by [email protected], on Flickr


indian kelve road railway station / india photos 28 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*Junagadh,Gujarat India*


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Wow, the last pic...that temple on top...Thanks buddy for the pic...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qutub Minar by AnkurDauneria, on Flickr


Munnar India - Lockhart gap by Renny Abraham, on Flickr


30 year old Priyadarshini with her mahout by Renny Abraham, on Flickr


Agra Fort by Greg - AdventuresofaGoodMan.com, on Flickr


42-23040766 by Tim Lei, on Flickr


Akkulam Lake by thejasp, on Flickr


Puthenmalika Palace Museum by thejasp, on Flickr


The View by thejasp, on Flickr


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

*Incredible India Commercial 2012
*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wayanad Ghats by thejasp, on Flickr


thenmala dam by thejasp, on Flickr


boat - Colachel Beach by thejasp, on Flickr


Madre-de-Deus Church, Vettukadu by thejasp, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Varkala Beach by thejasp, on Flickr


sunset by thejasp, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected] by thejasp, on Flickr


sunset by thejasp, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Valiyathura Pier, Trivandrum by thejasp, on Flickr


Sunset - Ponmudi by thejasp, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tea Plantation - Ponmudi by thejasp, on Flickr


Postcard from Colva by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beauty of Udaipur by rajasthantourghij, on Flickr


Udaipur - Fateh Sagar by rajasthantourghij, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waterfall @ Bhor Ghat by SinghShots, on Flickr


Majestic streams on Westersn Ghats by SinghShots, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Scenic Goa by I Nair, on Flickr


Bara (Bada) Imambara by I Nair, on Flickr
Aerial view from the terrace of Bada Imambara, an Architectural marvel of Lucknow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I will take you..... by I Nair, on Flickr
A scene from the life of people around Alleppey (Alappuzha) backwaters of Kerala



Rocky beach by I Nair, on Flickr
This is a view from Dona Paula Harbor Block, Goa India
This scenic spot is a cine location also


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hilltop Temple and the Temple pond by I Nair, on Flickr
A long shot of Melkote (Melukote) temple in Mandya district of Karnataka


Go green... by I Nair, on Flickr
From Hassan district of Karnataka, on the way to Halebidu


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In memory of.... by I Nair, on Flickr
This is the Mausoleum of Tippu Sultan- Tiger of Mysore, and his father Hyder Ali and mother Fathima Begam. The Gumbaz, an imposing structure, stands on a high and wide platform with an open verandah of polished pillars all round.

It is an architectural beauty….and a must visit if you are in Mysore, India.



Snow field of Rohtang Pass by I Nair, on Flickr

Snow fields of Rohtang pass are at an altitude of more than 4,000m (or 13,051 ft) above sea level.

Rohtang pass is a high mountain pass on the eastern Pir Panjal Range of the Himalayas around 51 km from Manali. It connects the Kullu Valley with the Lahaul and Spiti Valleys of Himachal Pradesh, India.

The snow fields en-route can be reached after negotiating treacherous curves of the Highway. This place gets snow almost 8-9 months a year and is famous for adventure sports.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thar Desert- Jaisalmer by equi2237, on Flickr


Sunset in Thar Desert- Jaisalmer by equi2237, on Flickr


Deer by equi2237, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Roar by captive sight, on Flickr


to attack or not to attack... by pranav_seth, on Flickr


_DSC6457FB by trivedi manish, on Flickr


Hyena by varmarohit, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaziranga-8717.jpg by jc_on_vacation, on Flickr


Kaziranga-8815.jpg by jc_on_vacation, on Flickr


Kaziranga-8735.jpg by jc_on_vacation, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

_Tropical rain forest in South India by aviachar, on Flickr


Bandipur National Park by writetoesha, on Flickr


Lion Tailed Monkey - Valparai - Tamil Nadu - India by Indianature19, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos, incredible India indeed. :cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Buddha statue & Diskit Monastery* - Nubra Valley, Ladakh, Jammu & Kashmir



> Buddha statue belonging to the Diskit monastery in the Nubra valley of Ladakh (India) inaugurated in 2010.
> 
> The Dalai Lama inaugurated a 106-foot-tall Buddha statue during his nine-day visit to the Himalayan region of Ladakh.
> The statue of Buddha Maitreya is at a monastery in India's Jammu and Kashmir State. Buddhist monks welcomed the Dalai Lama at the monastery, playing religious musical instruments and drums.
> ...



india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Lamayuru Monastery ~ བླ་མ་གཡུང་དྲུང་དགོན་པ་ ~ Bla Ma Gyung Drung Dgon Pa* - Kargil district, Ladakh

Oldest gompa in Ladakh, built in the 11th century.


India.July.2011.0603.jpg by Photo Temple, on Flickr


Lamayuru ~ Ladakh, India by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


Lamayuru - Cham Dance - 0066 by Kartazon, on Flickr


Lamayuru - Cham Dance - 0069 by Kartazon, on Flickr


Lamayuru - Cham Dance - 0067 by Kartazon, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Buddha statue & Diskit Monastery* - Nubra Valley, Ladakh, Jammu & Kashmir



> Buddha statue belonging to the Diskit monastery in the Nubra valley of Ladakh (India) inaugurated in 2010.
> 
> The Dalai Lama inaugurated a 106-foot-tall Buddha statue during his nine-day visit to the Himalayan region of Ladakh.
> The statue of Buddha Maitreya is at a monastery in India's Jammu and Kashmir State. Buddhist monks welcomed the Dalai Lama at the monastery, playing religious musical instruments and drums.
> ...



india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

India 367 by jdf_927, on Flickr


Wallpapers_Taj_Mahal_Agra_India by luiofer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunro...6Z-eHyhf5-eHye7Y-eHysHA-eHsfmc-eHsb3n-eHyvgY/
Kundala Dam is an artificial reservoir lying about 20 km from Munnar in Kerala (india).
The reservoir adjoined to the Kundala Dam has boating facilities.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/spring...1r-eHtxbx-eHsq7Z-eHsYkk-eHyRfu-eHz2uJ-eHsfJF/
Mysore Palace or the Amba Vilas Palace is a beautiful three storeyed building , located in the middle of the Mysore city – Karnataka,india. It was designed by the English architect Henry Irvin.The palace is a blend of Dravidian, Indo-Saracenic and Roman style of architecture. Overlooking this magnificent palace is a five storied , 145 ft , tower with a gold plated dome.There are twelve temples and beautiful gardens inside the palace complex .
The magnificent Mysore palace is truly an architectural marvel , which shows the pomp and glory of a bygone era.
It is one of the most popular tourist destinations in India after the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Intimacy by cjustinp, on Flickr



Para adentro by cjustinp, on Flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


india - ladakh by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


India - Ladakh - Travel - 022 - the sense of scale by mckaysavage, on Flickr


India - Ladakh - Leh - 046 - lush Upper Leh and Upper Changspa by mckaysavage, on Flickr


----------

